# Corsair Online-Shop



## X Broster (15. November 2011)

Hallo, erstmal finde ich es super, dass es nun Corsair.com auf deutsch gibt. 

Ihr habt auch einen Online-Shop, ich möchte zB. Speicher für 260-300$ kaufen, je nachdem. Ist das überhaupt möglich und welche Kosten kommen noch dazu?

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (16. November 2011)

Kosten im Shop + Versand aus den USA + Zoll und UPS Brokerage Zuschlag, der Zuschlag liegt bei 10€ und der Versand bei ca. 40$ - der Zoll anhand des prozentuellen Warenwertes!

Wir werden auch einen EU Shop starten, das dauert aber noch eine gute Weile - ist aber in der Pipe!


----------



## X Broster (18. November 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Lohnt sich also erst bei einem EU Shop direkt zu bestellen. Na denn.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. November 2011)

Im prinzip korrekt


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. Dezember 2011)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Kosten im Shop + Versand aus den USA + Zoll und UPS Brokerage Zuschlag, der Zuschlag liegt bei 10€ und der Versand bei ca. 40$ - der Zoll anhand des prozentuellen Warenwertes!
> 
> Wir werden auch einen EU Shop starten, das dauert aber noch eine gute Weile - ist aber in der Pipe!


 na das ist ja schon mal ne Ansage!..Bitte nur nicht zu lange warten


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Wir sind mitten in der Umsetzung aber sowas passiert auch nicht von heute auf morgen...


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. September 2012)

Hat sich bzgl. des EU Shops schon etwas getan??
Gruß


----------



## Nori_GER (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne was in eurem Online Shop bestellen. gibts da jetzt schon Neuigkeiten bzgl. eines EU Shops ?


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi Nori_GER!

Ware wird aus Holland verschickt, Zoll fällt also keiner an. Preise werden aber momentan leider noch in US$ abgerechnet und die Versandkosten schrecken momentan auch noch etwas ab. Sofern es um Ersatzteile geht, ist man dort an der richtigen Adresse, bei regulärer Ware lieber auf einen der vielen Händler zurückgreifen momentan.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## McRipp (1. September 2014)

Hallo was bedeutet eigentlich der Status Bestellung "Zurückgestellt"?

Diesen Status hat meine Bestellung nun schon seit 4 Tagen.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (3. September 2014)

Hi McRipp,

da ist wohl eine Freigabe nicht erteilt worden. Magst du mir via PN bitte einmal die Details zur Bestellung mitteilen (Bestellnummer, Name, Email)?

Vielen Dank


----------

